# Buying paint



## workinforwood (Apr 30, 2009)

Hardly a big tip, but something we don't think about is that people often buy paint and it is the wrong color and goes into a discount bin when returned.  Paint is recycled through paint and hardware stores.  Back in "the day", oil paint was the most common.  The old hardware stores are slowly disappearing, but they are not all gone by the way side.  I was using testors paints to color my resin casting.  I remember when testors was 25cents to buy a bottle, but now that I am into casting I can't find any for under a buck fifty a bottle.  That's pretty crazy, and it can take a half bottle or more to make a casting.  We all need to save money.  I had purchased a couple quarts a few years back from my local old hardware store..oil paint for $2 a can.  Sure, it's puke yellow, but I was just using it to seal logs.  I went back in there yesterday.  They have a couple pallets of old oil base paint, they even have some of the older style cans that are maybe a quarter of a quart in size...most of us remember those I'm sure.  Most of the paint on the pallets have never even been open.  I bought mostly quarts and a few of the smaller cans, white, black and the primary colors, then a can of gold, silver and a couple others, 10 cans of paint.  They said 2 bucks a can, I said how about 10 bucks..sold.  Many of the cans are from the 60's.  The ones I bought are mostly tractor paints..enamels, and they are still in great condition, not all hard on the bottom.  I painted some wood scraps with a few and the paint dried up too, no problem.  Having just the three primary colors, you can make any color you want.  So...feel free and save some money on paint by checking out your hardware stores.  There's still a lot of these old places around, especially in small towns.

And yes...all my paint says lead free.  Says it right on the cans in big letters, printed in such a way that it's like they are saying it's a miracle!  Must have been made right on the cusp of the lead scare that was going to kill us all.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice score and tip, Jeff!!  Just curious, under lead free on the label, do you see this?

中国制造


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 30, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> 中国制造



I'm guessing that says 'made in China' or 'just kidding'!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol, no.  This is American paint.  We didn't use chinese paint back when oil paint was the main stay in the paint industry.  We had probably a hundred times more paint manufacturers back then too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 30, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I'm guessing that says 'made in China' or 'just kidding'!



Excellent guess, Andrew!! It is the former.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 30, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Excellent guess, Andrew!! It is the former.



Ah.  My guess was going to be "Melamine Free"
but they only use that in milk


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 1, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Ah.  My guess was going to be "Melamine Free"
> but they only use that in milk



Come on, Charlie, you are milking the joke for more than it is worth! :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 1, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Come on, Charlie, you are milking the joke for more than it is worth! :biggrin:



I am shamed


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by wdcav1952  
Come on, Charlie, you are milking the joke for more than it is worth!  :biggrin:




NewLondon88 said:


> I am shamed




Somehow I doubt that!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 1, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wdcav1952
> Come on, Charlie, you are milking the joke for more than it is worth!  :biggrin:
> 
> Somehow I doubt that!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



(gasp!)  He's psychic!  

What am I thinking now?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 2, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by wdcav1952  
Quote:
Originally Posted by wdcav1952 
Come on, Charlie, you are milking the joke for more than it is worth! 

Somehow I doubt that!!  





NewLondon88 said:


> (gasp!)  He's psychic!
> 
> What am I thinking now?



That one of us is full of s***.  I just can't tell which one. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 2, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> That one of us is full of s***.  I just can't tell which one. :biggrin::biggrin:



Amazing!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, hey wait a minute, my cable went out!!  That was mean, Charlie!!

:wink::wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 2, 2009)

You're just supposed to KISS the Blarney Stone.. 
not talk dirty to it..


----------

